# Trail´s vom Hetzles und der Friesner Warte



## Moehre (5. September 2006)

Hi ihr Frangn,

bin neu hier im Forum und bike schon seit einem Jahr rund um Erlangen.
Wäre sehr interessiert an downhills-Beschreibungen vom Hetzles und von der Friesner Warte.

Kenne eine ganz schöne Abfahrt vom Hetzles, wenn man hochfährt 
links vom Dingsbumsbaum ... über eine Wiese und dann in eine Rinne.
Habe gehört, dass es da noch andere Abfahrten gibt.

War vor kurzem auf der Friesner Warte (zu Fuß mit family)
und das sieht ja echt gut aus.
Gibt es eine schöne Abfahrt, kann ruhig etwas kniffliger sein, 
darauf steh ich total.

Und noch was, falls es euch interessiert:
Kenne die Gegend um den Idrosee recht gut; 
könnte euch die dollsten Touren empfehlen.

Bin gespannt, ob sich jmd. von euch meldet.

Schönes Forum!

Gruß


----------



## Axalp (6. September 2006)

Dingsbumsbaum = Streitbaum [klugscheissmode off]

Wenn man von Hetzles aus hochfährt, an der Weggabelung unterhalb des Flugplatzes rechts halten und dem weiss-rot-weiss markiertem Weg bis nach Igensdorf folgen. Ist technisch zwar nicht sehr anspruchsvoll, aber landschaftlich  und zum fahren sehr schön.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moehre (6. September 2006)

Streitbaum, das ist es Bruder im Herrn!
Und wie gehts dann weiter Richtung Teufelstisch?
Der steht doch da auch irgendwo, oder.

Aber danke für den Tip!
Noch irgendeine Abfahrt in petto?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## otti44 (7. September 2006)

hallo Moehre!

Es gibt freilich noch viele andere Abfahrten vom Hetzleser Berg runter. Neben dem berühmten Schneckenweg gibts beispielsweise noch die Abfahrten
- Hohlweg nach Gaiganz bzw. Ermreus runter
- Extrem steiler Weg Richtung Effeltrich (is mir zu steil, fahr ich nie mehr!!)
- vom Judenfriedhof zum Ermreuther Sportplatz
- vom Judenfriedhof nach Pommer
um nur einige zu nennen (d.h ich kenne noch ein paar mehr, ist aber schwer zu beschreiben wo die liegen, muss man sich einfach zeigen lassen)

Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir alle Abfahrten zeigen, die ich kenne, du musst allerdings schon ein bisschen Kondition mitbringen, denn ein mal hoch sinds ca. 150 Höhenmeter
.
Der Teufelstisch hat mit dem Hetzles nix zu tun, der is bei Guttenburg/Gräfenberg. Dort gibts allerdings auch schöne Auf- und Abfahrten.
.
lg, Otti


----------



## Moehre (8. September 2006)

Hi Otti,

danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe schon mal auf der Karte geguckt ...
Wer mal nach dem trail nach Effeltrich suchen ...
Danke für dein Angebot mir die Wege zu zeigen,
hab z.Zt. einiges zu tun, aber ich komme darauf zurück!
110 hm werde ich schon packen.

Matthias


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. September 2006)

Moehre schrieb:
			
		

> 110 hm werde ich schon packen.
> Matthias





			
				otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> denn ein mal hoch sinds ca. 150 Höhenmeter



schlecht, sehr schlecht....


----------



## Moehre (9. September 2006)

schlecht, sehr schlecht?
Was soll das Gschmarri?

M


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. September 2006)

Moehre schrieb:
			
		

> schlecht, sehr schlecht?
> Was soll das Gschmarri?
> 
> M


naja chef rechne halt mal nach.
otti      = 150 hm
moehre = 110 hm
delta    = 040 hm

also habt ihr ein problem -


----------



## Moehre (10. September 2006)

Hi Wotan, die Rache sei mit dir!

da hast du mich ja eiskalt erwischt, und ich Trottel hab´s nicht mal gemerkt.
Peinsam ... ich werde wohl Delta 40 Höhenmeter schieben müssen.

Aber wenn ich gut drauf bin schaffe ich auch 140 hm.
Frage: Stammst du auch aus der Gegend?
Dein Witz gefällt mir nämlich.

Und für die Fränkische wird meine Kondition schon reichen,
im Urlaub sind  auch mal 1000 m drinn.

Matthias


----------



## otti44 (11. September 2006)

Ich habs mal ausgerechnet.

Wir könnten also 6 Abfahrten machen. 6 x 150 HM  sind ungefähr 900 HM. Dann verbleibt immer noch eine "Konditionsreserve" von 100 HM....

Du kannst dich gerne und jederzeit bei mir melden. ich wohne in Hetzles (also in der Ortschaft unterhalb des Berges). Vor und nach der Tour gibts natürlich Kaffee...
.
mfg, Otti


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs mal ausgerechnet.
> 
> Wir könnten also 6 Abfahrten machen. 6 x 150 HM  sind ungefähr 900 HM. Dann verbleibt immer noch eine "Konditionsreserve" von 100 HM....
> 
> ...



servus otti

wenn su ne sinnvolle ab und auffahrt im norwesten hast, dann komm ich
da auch mal mit. wir sind bei einer ähnlichen runde immer an dieser stelle
gescheitert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otti44 (11. September 2006)

Nordwesten,

das heißt doch nach Effeltrich runter, oder?
Da gibts schon einen steilen Weg runter, selbstverständlich kann ich euch da den Einstieg zeigen und ihr könnt da auch sehr gerne runterfahren, wenn ihr wollt, allerdings ohne mich!!
Ich bin weder Profi, noch verrückt noch lebensmüde. Ich bin dort erst einmal runter und musste weite Passagen runterschieben. Für mich mit meinen bescheidenen Downhillfähigkeiten ist das einfach zu steil. Und hochfahren kann diesen Weg erst recht keiner (komm netamal ich hoch ;-)
Ich bezeichne mich mal als Genussbergrunterfahrer und für mich gilt somit generell: Jeder Berg, den ich runter fahre, muss ich auch hoch treten können  ;-)

Trotzdem: Meldet euch, wenn ihr in meiner Gegend seid, Wotan, ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt.
.
mfg, Otti


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

konkret geht es um die Stelle 'die unvollendete' im nachfolgenden Bild.
auch für das bermudadreieck gibt es noch keine schöne begehung...


----------



## otti44 (11. September 2006)

In diesem Bereich "die Unvollendete" gibts wirklich nix. westlich davon ist die Abfahrt nach Gaiganz/Ermreus und östlich davon das Blaukreuz nach Regensberg. Daziwischen sind steile Felsen. Auch unmittelbar unterhalb dieser Felsen gibts keinen Ost-West-Verbindung (Bermuda-Dreieck)
.
Wo wohnst du, Wotan? Ich habe den Eindruck, du bist öfters mal am Hetzleser Berg...


----------



## otti44 (11. September 2006)

Oje!!

War grad auf deiner Homepage. Ihr seid ja die vollen Profis....ich glaube, es ist besser für euch und für mich, wenn wir doch nicht zusammen fahren....
.
mfg, Otti


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. September 2006)

otti44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnst du, Wotan? Ich habe den Eindruck, du bist öfters mal am Hetzleser Berg...



N, wir fahren aber ab und an von ER aus zum hetz

und alles andere sieht schlimmer aus als es ist....


----------



## Moehre (11. September 2006)

Hi Otti, Hi Ralf,

ich war heute wieder auf dem Hetzles und die Abfahrt, die ich fahre 
ist denke ich das Fuchsloch. Bin da heute erstmals ohne eine 
Fuß-Boden-Berührung durch den Hohlweg gekommen.
Otti, du als Einheimischer könntest uns / mir doch mal die
guten Ecken zeigen, oder?
Allerdings muss ich nicht unbedingt 5 mal rauf und runter fahren.
Werd mir jetzt mal die Zabo-Profis anschauen.

Macht´s gut

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moehre (11. September 2006)

Hi Otti,

mir gehts beim Betrachten der homepage wie dir.
Ich steh ja auf steile singletrails, aber ich habe weder einen Integralhelm 
zum biken, noch bin ich ein "Springer", wie auf den Bildern eindrucksvoll 
zu sehen ist.

Außerdem bin ich noch Raucher, hust, wenn ihr Jungs zu fit seid,
werde ich kaum mithalten können.

Aber ehrgeizig bin ich schon und die Abfahrt nach Effeltrich 
würde ich zumindest gerne einmal sehen - und zur Not auch runterschieben,
aber besser noch tief hinterm Sattel runterdüsen.

Matthias


----------



## otti44 (12. September 2006)

Schade Matthias, 
dass du dich bei mir nicht gemeldet hast. Wenn du abends am Hetzles warst, hätten wir zusammen fahren können. Mir stecken zwar noch 4,5h und 1500 HM vom Sonntag in den Knochen, aber für nen Kurztrip hätte meine Kraft auch noch gelangt.
.
Vielleicht bis irgenwann.

mfg, Otti


----------



## ND! (12. September 2006)

also so schlimm sind die zabotrailer (ich oute mich auch mal als einer  ) nun auch nicht, vielleicht hin und wieder ein wenig durchgeknallt, ok.
die hetzles-abfahrten sind eigentlich alle relativ gut fahrbar. das schwierigste ist eigentlich der einstieg zum "schneckenweg".
der rest geht schon mit der arsch-hinterm-sattel position.

bock auf hetzles hätt ich eigentlich auch wieder mal. nur in der woche wirds zu bald dunkel und die nächsten beiden WE sind auch schon verplant.


----------



## Meiki (12. September 2006)

Knifflige Trails auf der Friesener Warte?Da kann ich dir schon welche zeigen hehehe


----------

